# Its Pea Pick'en Time



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

How's your peas doing fellow gardeners? 

Mine are really suffering from the drought. Purple hull seem to be doing the best...but others are really mostly pods and not much peas. Looks like a bad year all around for peas in my garden.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Peas*

I've had the best year yet as far as production. My Dad(83) and I have prolly picked 200# of unshelled purple hulls. I have 4 -100' rows. They are almost finished and the grass is knee high in most places but, I put the water to them yesterday so we may get a few more pickings. Now I'm getting cantalopes and will get watermelons soon. Can you water yours? This is the first year I could.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Blackeyed and purples picking now. I have been pulling the hose, water does not cost much where I live. If it does not look better, I will skip the late summer fall peas and beans.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

here is some pics of 2 of my pea patches, grass brown garden green


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Alex what do you use to keep the grass down. I'm guessing you didn't put down Dual preplant?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I run a troybuilt horse down the rows, plant 2-3 inches apart so light does not hit the ground. There is a few grass and weed but not a lot. Lately a friend is helping me, I am unable to lift more than 5 pounds. I can just shell them lol. My wife waters them by pulling a rainbird through the rows, if not they burn up.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Question:
I pick at least one cantalope a day and throw out one watermelon a day b/c the ends are getting soft. The cantalopes sure are good though. Thanks for the help on my watermelon problems.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

google "how to grow watermellons" I have not had much experience with that problem


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rockin'2 said:


> I've had the best year yet as far as production. My Dad(83) and I have prolly picked 200# of unshelled purple hulls. I have 4 -100' rows. They are almost finished and the grass is knee high in most places but, I put the water to them yesterday so we may get a few more pickings. Now I'm getting cantalopes and will get watermelons soon. Can you water yours? This is the first year I could.


That's a bunch of peas! Water is my problem; started watering too late.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

We already pulled a bunch of green beans and the purple hulls were a little disappointing but we got enough for a couple of meals. Green beans were awesome tasting.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Watering*

I watered this year through about 400' of pvc, from my well. I hate to think what my elec. bill is gonna be. As soon as it cools off, I'm gonna punch me a 2" well in my pea patch. I have a gas water pump that will put out a load of water. Next year should be good. Pumped water never has the same effect as rain but it's all I had this year. Peas are still blooming a little, maybe one more pickin.


----------

